

Generation Jobless: Students Pick Easier Majors Despite Less Pay - codejoust
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203733504577026212798573518.html

======
kiba
Hmm. I am a 20 years old college dropout, who gone to college for only two
semester. Poor study management skill lead me to drop a science class and then
some in the middle of my last semester. I use the free time in between to
build up my coding skill using my freed up willpower. Due to my scheluding
error, I miss the exam for my English, which I was previously enjoying good
grade in. I failed to qualify for the next semester of college.

Though fruitful networking and association during my teen years, I manages to
get a job programming and moved myself to another state. I make crap wage,
which is to be expected for a twenty year old.

Nonetheless, I managed to save myself in less than six month a few thousand
dollars in addition to a few thousands I already have from a small investment
that somehow paid off. I am in a far better position, financially than most
people of my age, probably.

Moral of the story? I am not quite sure. I choose the right field that I am
interested in. Of course, my profession does not impose such a heavy burden
educational requirement or have high capital cost.

If I aspired to be a doctor or an engineer, I am quite certain I will be a
crushed person, in which my life will be short and brutish.

